# Frost apiary queens?



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Who's running them and how have they performed?

I received 3 of them last week. One of the splits that I installed them in had a bad robbing problem and when I checked it Thursday or Friday and the bees had the screen side of the cage covered and they were chewing at the screen. I don't pretend to be a bee whisperer but they appeared to be trying to kill her. I immediately moved the splits to try and stop the robbing and apparently did so just in time. I checked them early this morning and that one had a deep frame laid full and a small spot of just hatched larvae. 

In talking with Kim Frost their flows are a little different than ours and they experience a summer flow that we don't have. I'm hoping that in spite of that, they will perform well in my area.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry Brad - I haven't heard of them (at least until your post.)


----------



## Motomania (Oct 31, 2015)

I re-queened last week with one from Frost Apiary. They had excellent communication through the purchase process and queen arrived with attendants; looking good. 
-
Our hive was getting too aggressive for our family's liking. Colony readily accepted the new queen; she's getting big and fat since I introduced her; but she hasn't started producing quite yet. I expect any day though.(fingers crossed)
-
My hive had a setback with ants I corrected tonight. But the new queen really whooped the other ladies into order and settled the hive down; which we were thrilled with! They are much less aggressive.........now to just see how she performs.
-
That may not be of much help; but just thought I'd give my 2 cents on the issue so far.


----------



## Buster Lee (May 12, 2016)

Ran across this thread on Frost Apiary...thought you all might find this an interesting read from last year.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?325186-my-visit-with-and-old-timer-what-a-trip


----------

